# I love big streamer eating tigers!



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Hooked up! I didn't expect to catch this big guy today, but I'm sure glad I did! He seems SUPER old. He didn't have a ton of fight to him, his head is giant, he should have been fatter than he was (based off of other tigers I've caught there), and his fins are bigger than any trout I've ever caught. 23" streamer eating great grandpa tiger trout, I'll take it!










Caught a few pretty cutts too.


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

I caught that long skinny tiger last weekend. Its too bad his mouth is messed up, I think if it wasn't and he could eat he'd be a pig. I think I talked to you the day I was there, I was in the white Dodge.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Tigers are awesome but it seems like a lot of em don't grow right, especially in that lake. Crossing a trout and a char does that, I guess. Splake always seem to be ok, since they're a cross between a lake and brook trout, which are technically char. 

I caught one tiger there a few weeks ago that gave me one of the best fights I've ever had from a trout, though. Thing was only 19 inches long but it took a solid ten minutes to land it.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

And lets not forget how good the Tigers and Splake are to eat. Way better than just trout. :grin:


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

dubob said:


> And lets not forget how good the Tigers and Splake are to eat. Way better than just trout. :grin:


Tigers have been good for me wherever I've caught em, but splake haven't been. The splake from Fish Lake that I've eaten have the really dark red meat, darker than any tiger I've ever eaten. But then splake from Joe's Valley that I've eaten look more like cutthroat meat.

But I've eaten tigers from all over the state, they seem to be pretty similar in taste.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimmy_hat are you a taxidermist? If so that was me that you chatted with, and that was the same trip posted here. I've been back since then but only caught Cutts. And I was there a couple days before this trip and only caught Cutts. Then this day I landed 3 Tigers, lost 1, and caught 4 Cutts (so half/half). I don't know if I'll be going back there much longer, it has definitely gone down hill from what it was and just keeps getting more and more popular.


----------

